# maquina impresora de plaquetas



## sebap33 (Nov 28, 2006)

Hola.. queria saber que tipo de maquinas bienen....

imprimen directamente sobre el cobre?? hacen los orificios...?? rosean con barniz??
que precios tienen estas maquinas???...

la idea es ponernos con unos amigos a fabricar plaquetas en serie...

tiren alguna pagina sobre el  tema...


Gracias!!!!


----------



## JV (Nov 29, 2006)

Hola sebap33, te paso los link de dos mayoristas de maquinas que son de Argentina, ahi podes encontrar información y precios.

http://www.maconnet.com
http://www.smtsolutions.com.ar


----------



## sebap33 (Nov 29, 2006)

excelente...!! muchas gracias!!!


----------



## hawk360 (Nov 30, 2006)

En españa ronda los 12.000 euros. Para produccion en serie es mucho mas efectivo hacer las placas de forma quimica. Es el metodo q utilizan las empresas que se dedican a la produccion de placas.


----------

